# Yerba Mate



## JM (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone drinking Yerba Mate? 







It’s a very earthy tasting drink. I picked up a bag of loose Mate but I don’t have a bombilla or a gourd, I tried using a tea infuser and a regular cup and it seems to work well. 

Any tips on making Mate?

Thanks.

Yerba mate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Yerba Mate - TeaWiki
Yerba Mate Information


----------



## py3ak (Aug 16, 2008)

Heidi drinks it all the time. She found a place where by ordering so much online they her a free contemporary bombilla (a straw with a filter on the end). So she doesn't worry about keeping the mate contained.

I remember occasionally taking a sip when my dad would make his (he had the whole authentic Uruguayan setup from when he lived there) when I was little.

It is supposed to be very good for you.


----------



## JM (Aug 16, 2008)

After finding nothing but sub-par tea in my area I started looking for something else to drink and found Mate. It's consistently good. I've heard it is supposed to be good for you but I drink it because I enjoy the earthy, oaky, woody taste. 



> Each infusion of Mate contains:
> Vitamins: A, C, E, B1, B2, Niacin (B3), B5, B Complex
> Minerals: Calcium, Manganese, Iron, Selenium, Potassium, Magnesium, Phosphorus
> Additional Compounds: Fatty Acids, Chlorophyll, Flavonols, Polyphenols, Trace Minerals, Antioxidants, Pantothenic Acid and 15 Amino Acids.
> ...


----------



## TimV (Aug 16, 2008)

What does it do? Is it like a caffeine buzz, or just something warm in the morning? I'm always looking for strange things to grow in my greenhouse.


----------



## JM (Aug 16, 2008)

It gives you a buzz like coffee but there isn't a down feeling like you get after a coffee buzz. Mate does contain caffeine. 

[video=youtube;0w2TzMR5XzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w2TzMR5XzM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;r4nJUrn4Qgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4nJUrn4Qgo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## py3ak (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, there is some dispute about the caffeine, I understand. Certainly Heidi's reaction to the caffeine/matteine (sp?) in mate is wildly different from her reaction to green tea, black tea, or coffee.


----------



## JM (Aug 16, 2008)

Ya, I've read there is a dispute over the molecules in Mate, if it's matteine or caffeine. 

Erowid Yerba Mate Vault : Does Yerba Mate contain caffeine or mateine?


----------



## JM (Sep 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;4YCNt577xRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YCNt577xRc[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Sep 20, 2008)

When I saw the photo I knew what is was. I had Brazilian friends in seminary who drank it.


----------



## dfranks (Sep 20, 2008)

*I bought mine today!!*

After seeing this post I went to my local organic food store and found my Yerba Mate. I drink coffee daily and tea every once in awhile. Well after a few glass so far this is a special treat... Thanks guys!


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 20, 2008)

JM said:


> Anyone drinking Yerba Mate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can use a French Press Coffee Maker. That's what I do.


----------



## JM (Sep 20, 2008)

I've been using a cotton tea infuser and found that it works well. It cost me $2 bucks.


----------

